# TTC #1 with new PCOS diagnosis!



## sarahinfinity

Hey everyone!!
I'm 29 and was on Nuva Ring for 9years... Came off in 03/2016 because of mood swings and was having a period almost every 2 weeks until I had a 54 day cycle. Went to the OB and was diagnosed with PCOS after lab and US workup :( she put me on BCP x 2 months to regulate my cycle and break an 86 day cycle while I started on metformin and levothyroxine. Been married for almost 6 months and on cycle #2 (CD25 now) and TTC baby #1. I am a medical professional and so it's hard knowing all the things that could be wrong, but I'm trying to take it one day at a time! 

Hubby is 31 and SA was normal. This is the first cycle I tracked LH and I'm pretty sure I had a positive on CD16 so fingers crossed!!! I went crazy and took a test this morning (BFN) but I know it's still early... Thanks for reading, seeing so many success stories on here helps me not go nuts during this waiting period &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hi and welcome to BabyandBump :) Good luck :)


----------



## Wobbles

Welcome to BnB <3


----------

